# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Ikona të thyera

## GeoF

*Gentjan Banaj                                                                                   * poezi        	



*IKONA TE THYERA*








Foto 
Gentjan Banaj lindi më 10. 06. 1974 në Fier.
Kryen studimet e larta në degën Gjuhë-Letërsi
Shkodër 1994-1998. 







*KITARA*
Një tel këputet
Kitaristi shpohet në sy
Nota vdes, gjysmë kitarist
Gjysmë varr kitara.




Redaktor Xhevdet Shehu
                Nuri   Plaku
Korrektor ; Xhevdet Shehu.
Piktura  Shkëlqim Meçe


















*Poezia si ikonë* 

Parafjalë për librin me poezi “Ikonat e thyera” të Gentjan Banajt 

      1 

      Midis zhurmës së hatashme që bën politika dhe mediat e ndryshme, midis lajmeve të përditshme me dhunë dhe vrasje në jetën tonë të ashpër, kur na mungon prej kushedi sa kohësh një gazetë letrare, leximi i një libri me poezi është sa një befasi e këndshme, aq dhe një luks. 

      Të tillë ndjesi përjetova ndërsa më ra në dorë ky vëllim me poezi i poetit Gentjan Banaj. 

      Të shkruash poezi në kohën e sotme në pamje të parë duket si marrëzi. Dhe “marrëzia” duket se dyfishohet kur këmbëngul për botimin e saj. Jetojmë në një kohë sa të çuditshme aq dhe absurde. Jetojmë në një kohë kur për poezinë e brishtë mbahet një qëndrim brutal, i pashpirt. Mbahet ky qëndrim nga shtetarët, nga politikanët, nga biznesmenët po se po, madje dhe nga ata prej të cilëve pritej më pak një qëndrim i tillë - nga librarët. 

      Jetojmë në një kohë kur poetëve u duket se gjithçka shkon së prapthi, kur gjithçka duket se është e lidhur me paranë, me fitimin, me ndërtimet qiellgërvishtëse ku burojnë paratë lumë, me biznese dhe trafiqe ku përzihen armët dhe vdekja, por pak, për të mos thënë askush nuk kujtohet për këtë art të vjetër sa bota dhe ndoshta më njerëzorin, me të cilin janë edukuar brezat njëri pas tjetrit, poezinë… 

      Kohë e keqe për lirikën, thotë një poet kosovar.

      Por poetët shpesh kanë sfiduar botën dhe kohën kur jetojnë. Dhe kjo ndodh se ata besojnë te thelbi i pazhbëshëm i poezisë, te arti që bëjnë, te kumtet njerëzore që përcjellin. Ndaj dhe poezia ka mbijetuar. Është shkruar, është botuar, është përcjellë gojë më gojë e dorë më dorë. Sepse ata besojnë te shenjtëria e poezisë, e shikojnë atë si ikonë, jetojnë me të dhe i falen si Shën Mërisë.

      Një dëshmi të mbijetesës së poezisë unë do të quaja dhe këtë përmbledhje poetike të Gentjan Banajt.

      2. 

      Në këtë atmosferë, Gentjan Banaj shfaqet para lexuesit me vëllimin e dytë me poezi të titulluar “Ikonat e thyera”. Vëllimin e parë e ka botuar dhjetë vjet më parë nën titullin “Parajsë në plehra”. Pra, në një hark kohor prej dhjetë vjetësh, pasi ka akumuluar dhe ka reflektuar mbi botën që e rrethon, autori dëshmon se jo vetëm nuk ka hequr dorë nga besimi tek ikona e tij, por se është edhe më i vendosur të ecë përpara në këtë rrugë sa të ëndërrt aq edhe tokësore, sa të dhimbshme aq dhe të magjishme të poezisë.

      Natyrisht, në këtë vëllim të dytë ai shfaqet me një pjekuri më të madhe në krahasim me librin e tij të parë që e ka botuar kur ishte 23 vjeç. Tashmë ai ka një përfytyrim më të qartë botën dhe ngjarjet, për dukuritë mbi të cilat vjershëron, me një prirje të dukshme për të filozofuar mbi metaforat dhe gjetjet artistike të tij. Si e tillë, poezia e Gentit të vë në mendime. Të vë në mendime me poezinë që krijon për një të qarë fëmije buzë rruge, për një nënë që shkon në varreza dhe rënkon “Ah, bijtë e nënës, mu plakët nën dhé”, për një puthje që ftohet “nga mirupafshim në lamtumirë”, për ca imazhe që i feksin nga Rruga e Qumështit, për mesnatën që i ka ngecur në fyt “si një lëmsh trishtimi”, për një “pranverë të dimëruar blerimvrarë”, për trokthin e frikshëm të Kalit të Trojës…

      Duke lexuar me vëmendje poezitë e Gentjan Banajt ndien menjëherë atmosferën e dhjetë viteve të fundit që kemi përjetuar të gjithë së toku në këtë Shqipërinë tonë. Nëpër vargjet e poetit davaritet mjegulla e dhimbjes dhe trishtimit njerëzor në një kohë të vështirë sikurse kanë qenë në të vërtetë këto vite që kemi lënë pas. I çliruar nga prangat e paragjykimeve dhe të censurës, poeti jeton me hallet njerëzore, i ndien ato gjer në asht, dhe nga thellësia e shpirtit i feksin metaforat, rimat dhe ritmi shpesh i ndërkryer i poezive të tij. “Jeta të kryqëzon,/ pas ngjarjeve të mëdha!/ Vdesim nga pak/ duke i ikur agimit”, shkruan ai te poezia “Muzg”. Ndërsa përfytyrimi i tij merr përmasa kozmike te poezia “Imazhe nga Rruga e Qumështit”: “Pas ndarjes, ti nesër e mërzitur/ Do të rendësh me hapa harrimi,/ Lëkura e bardhë, si nga prekja do të dridhet/ Tek magjia e purpurt e perëndimit”. 

      Por shqetësimi i tij si poet dhe qytetar përtej kombësive dhe nacionalizmave absurde, sintetizohet mjaft bukur në poezinë “Përse”, të cilën po e sjell të plotë në vijim:

      Foshnjat 
      Të çdo kombësie
      Qajnë njësoj. 
      Loti – alfabet i njëjtë.
      Të qeshurat pa ndryshim… 
      Përse, pra, 
      Kufij, luftra 
      Puthim si gjarpërinj?! 

      Kështu mund të ndaleshim dhe të analizonim poezitë e këtij vëllimi. Por e rëndësishme është fryma, shpirti që shkëndijon nëpër to dhe besoj se këtë do ta kapë menjëherë lexuesi. 

      Sepse poezia e Gentjanit, megjithëse sintetike, është e qartë dhe e kuptueshme.

      3. 

      Gentjan Banaj në mënyrën se si e percepton realitetin dhe raportet që krijon me të nëpëmjet poezisë, duket se ka krijuar një fizionomi të vetën dhe përpiqet  që në çdo poezi të jetë ai dhe jo hije e të tjerëve. I tillë është ai edhe kur i këndon dhimbjes, trishtimit, ndarjes, thinjave të shtatorit, njerëzve të tij më të afërt, botës dritëterr dhe asaj më të bukurës, ndjenjës sublime të dashurisë. Ai nuk kufizohet tek uni i tij si qytetar dhe poet, as në qytetin ku banon. Poezia e tij është përgjithësuese, ka shtrirje dhe rreket të përfshijë brenda saj sa më shumë fate njerëzore. Por kjo është shumë e rëndësishme për poetin. Prirja drejt individualitetit krijues eshtë shenjë e seriozitetit dhe përkushtimit artistik. Është vlerë e patjetërsueshme për krijuesin zëri origjinal dhe mbi të gjitha ndërgjegjësimi se rruga e poezisë është e gjatë, tepër e gjatë dhe e vështirë. Për më tepër kur dihet se ky art ka shënuar kulme marramendëse me emra që vezullojnë prej shekujsh me një dritë të papërsëritshme. Poezia është një kërkim i pandërprerë dhe i mundimshëm. Uroj që Gentjan Banaj ta ketë kuptuar këtë dhe të mos stepet në këtë rrugë të vështirë dhe magjepsëse njëherësh. 

      Nuk mjafton që poezinë ta shohësh si ikonë…

* Xhevdet SHEHU*








*PËRPJEKJE SIZIFIANE PËR DALJE NGA NATA*

Duke u nisur nga fakti se gjithçka çka shkruhet në vargje nuk është poezi, sidomos tash kur shijet dhe kërkesat për të bukurën janë të atij niveli sa nuk mund t’i kënaq gjithkush e me gjithçka, jam tejet i lumtur që nëpër duar kam një dorëshkrim të Gentjan Banajt.
Duhet thënë, që në fillim, se ajo që e veçon poezinë e Gentjan Banajt, përveç tjerash, është mbizotërimi i mendimit mbi ndjenjën, prandaj poezinë e tij, me disa përjashtime, do ta quaja poezi filozofike. Pra, thënë ndryshe, në këtë përmbledhje me poezi hetohet një përpjekje sizifiane e autorit për të dalë nga nata dhe për t’u futur hullive të pafundme të dritës. Prandaj, i zhytur në ankthin e ëndrrës së agimtë, që përpëlitet diku labirinteve të thella të natës, Gentjan Banaj, me maturinë e një urtaku, rrugëton andej nga duhet të jetë drita, si një Krisht i kohëve tona, gjithherë me ndjenjën e vetëflijimit në shpirt, për t’i shpëtuar të gjithë ata që përherë e më shumë po i përpin terri, sado që është plotësisht i vetëdijshëm se kjo rrugë nuk është aspak e lehtë, për shkak se:

Koka është veshur me mbrëmje
Metafora të frikshme
Pushtojnë trojet pa tapi të trurit 

Mesnata, si thellësia më fatale e territ, sado që zbardh agimi, ende e mban në ankth poetin.

Zbardhi mëngjesi
Mesnata më ka ngecur në fyt
Si një lëmsh trishtimi

Ngase: ...dhe nata varros diçka.

Herë – herë, duket sikur poeti bie në fatalizëm dhe sikur jetën e sheh me pesimizëm të skajshëm.

Është ag, por prapë errësirë

Apo; Si në shtratin e kuq të netëve pa ag.

Mirëpo, nuk është ashtu. Përballë ndrydhjeve, thinjave, territ, perëndimit, fletëve të verdha, vyshkjeve, shkretëtirave, vajeve, klithmave, vdekjeve, varreve, zhgënjimeve, lotëve, dhembjeve, urisë, lypësve, lakut... poeti e vë kurban veten e tij, ngase tabani ku e ndërton ai jetën e ëndërrtë për të gjithë njerëzit është dashuria, është lumturia, është e njerëzishmja...
Përndryshe, ky edhe është misioni i vërtetë i krijuesit, kështu që:

Me kupa metaforash
Dehen poetët

Me kupën e drunjtë të gjakut
Me kupën e qelqtë të lotit

Në këtë kohë të pakohë, kur, fatkeqësisht, mbi gërmadhat e të njerëzishmes po i ngre ngadalë e pahetueshëm muret përditshmëria çorientuese dhe po rëndon me krejt peshën e vet mospërfillëse mbi vlerat shpirtërore, ky zë i ëmbël e melankolik njëkohësisht, që më vjen andej nga Myzeqeja e Muzave, më duket si një klithmë në shkretëtirë, që kërkon një pikë ujë kthjellimi për t’i ujitur ëndrrat e veta që po i vdesin diku xhunglave të harresës.


*    Sabit IDRIZI*


Aspak i lehtë rrugëtimi nëpër këtë përditshmëri të përhirtë, e cila ia thith ngjyrën çdo gjëje të bukur. Është me fat ai i cili bart “mallkimin” e muzave dhe rrugëton me dashurinë. Pa dyshim, në këtë rrugëtim Genti nuk është nga udhëtarët fatkëqij që bredhin përditshmërisht rrugëve të vetëkënaqësisë boshe. 

*  Gani Baliu*

Poezia e Gentjan Banajt është ehograma tipike e një shpirti të thellë e të ndjerë poetik, kulmet e së cilës godasin me revoltë vlerat e civilizimeve absurde .
Vetë esenca kuptimore e kësaj poezie, vjen si fluks i vrullshëm meditativ, plot versione dramatike dhe intuitë të moderuar.
Kontraste të mugëta dhe befasuese, iluzione rinore dhe amshim. Përmes artit dhe kulturës së vet të kthjellët dëshmon edhe stadin e dhimbshëm të transformimit të këtyre vlerave në ikona të thyera. 

*Nuri PLAKU*
Poezia e Gentjanit është piskama e  trishtuar rebele eseniniane 
prej nivelit më të thellë e të vërtetë shpirtëror që konteston realitetin e vrazhdë, por pranverohet para dashurisë.
*Vladimir MARKU*
























KOHA

Qëndroj ballë pergamenit të kalbur
Një molë e bluan pa të keq me tik-tak.

Hieroglifet heshtin nën gri harrimi…,
Në lëkurën time mbijnë  nga pak

Koha shkel mbi kufoma dhe eshtra 
Duke thënë me vete një postulat modern.

Qëndroj ballë testamentit si kohë që shkoj
Rrotullimi rreth boshtit shkon dhe vjen.

Avujt e frymës vizatojnë një ëndërr 
Deri sa bie si gërmë mbi pergamen .

Mola kompozon në tretjen e tik-takut
Gërmat rriten si bimë të përflakura.

Koha na përdor,apo ne kohën tonë
Harxhojmë me kupa uji të përgjakura!?












PA TITULL

                 Biri
	        Im.	


	       Te 
                 M
	      A 
	      R 
 	     R 

 	  N
	Ë 

        D 		      E
        U		    S
          A	            P
             R  SI NJË  

...në çengelin e përmbysur
        gjalloj për ty
           i varur atje.






EKSOD



Deti përlotur zgjat krahët prej uji.
Një lodër fle ne bregun e gjerë .
Varka ikën pa busull delfinësh;
Kufomë fëmijërie lodra në rërë.




PEIZAZH ME ERE


Mbi xham 
Vjeshta shkelmon me gjethe të verdha.
Ngrohtësia 
Ftohet në shiun çapkën.

Pemët e shkundura
Duken si prindër në eksodin e fëmijëve.

Gjethet 
Era i kreh
Diku në tjetër dhe`.

Qielli hesht.

Prolog perëndimesh.

Pranvera vdiq përfundimisht
Në muzg.

Kopshtari shënon me kryq
Nje tjetër trung. 




SOS MBI VALE

Këngë me kuje klithi deti
Flokët gurëve duke shkulur,
Shkëmbit puthjen ia përplasi
Me vaj i gjori, në të lutur.

Thirrja e birit, anije loti
Si një Sos mbi valë thërret,
Tallazoi alarme shkundi 
E nga sytë e humb përjetë…,

…, mu në fund të gjirit të vetë.




BABAGJYSHI.



U përflak sheshi
Nga babagjyshi i kuq

Pa thes ai, 

Mjekërborë e duarshkretë,

Në mjekrrën e bardhë
Fsheh një lot  fëmijërie.

Në duart e zbrazura
Një kohë të lodhur prindërore. 

























LAKU I KARAFILTË


Nëna 
Tespijet kalon një nga një.

Lexon në to ditët
Dhe në lak i zë
Në xhufkën e karafiltë.

Një ylber psherëtime
Me lak karafili lë. 

I shikon sërish vitet
Në rrudha shikimi humb.

I peshon rënkimi në duart e rreshkura
E më të rënda i bën 
Plumb.

Ajo hesht
Zemra në lak të thinjave
Karafil dhimbjeje e pagëzon
Me lot nëne
Varur në nyje,në pritje gjithmonë.

Unë
Pyes thinjat e heshtura
Në tik-takun e kokrrave brënda këtij laku të rëndë;
Ajo dhemb,
Dhemb...
Sa dhimbje ndjen një nënë ?










NËNËDHEU

Hekur.
Nga nën(a)tokë të vjelim.

Kob ngjyra. 
Formula 
Ekuacione
Matrica 
Dhe 
Grykë e akullt.

Klithma
boleron viaskave.
Plumb
Endërr 
Sy që puthin dheun.
…e s`ka asgjë prej nëne këtu
Kuja 
Mbiu e metaltë
Dhe sosi në grahmë shpirti.
...një nënë mallkon dheun
nënë-dheu mallkoi një  nënë!






VITE DHE ËNDRRA

Në kohën e tij të pakohë 
Im atë si kollë e thatë.
Koha luan  me fije vitesh,
Rudhave të thella bëhet plakë.

Silueta laget me vishnje qielli
Në sfond të kuq,skuq si prush,
Në sy digjen vite dhe ëndrra
Rinia që s`u jetua me vdekje e mbush.





SHPIRT I GRISUR



Vinte vala me rënkime
Tokës, diç` i thoshte deti
Këmisha si fat i grisur
rënkonte në breg qyteti.

Humbur.Trupi i’u zhvesh jetës
Murgon syri në sterrhon
Therë, grin kafshatë e bukës
Valëve vdekja nusëron.

-“Do vij ndryshe”, i tha pragut
edhe skamjes dritëvrarë
“Rast i mbramë” si varkë e thirri
Fatgremisurit iu bë varr.

Tash këmisha shpirturitur
Vrapon, të puth shtëpine
Lëpin vdekja sofërlotin
Dy herë vdes, dhe zia nxin.




Guri.

Guri, si gur qau
Nga një dhembje
Në zemër guri
E u ça
Në damar
Si kockë krisi
E u tret
Në eshtër burri.

FËMIJË TË LAGJES SIME

Luanin të qeshur ata fëmijë
Vraponin
Në rrugicën e ngushtë të shtëpisë time të vjetër.

Ishte më e gjerë kjo rrugicë dhe
S`kishte kufij me mure të larta sa ditët e fëmijërisë time.

Këta fëmijë vrapojnë mbi një karrocë bebesh.

Atje është dhe buzëqeshja jote e dlirë dashuria ime
dhe s`kishte kufij dhe mure
të gjerë sa humbja dhe ndarja jonë.

Ç`kam një dëshirë ti shtyj të gjithë këta djem
Me një klithmë trumcaku mbi këtë lojë
Të mbetur si relike e fjalëve të tua
Kur unë me pantallona të shkurtra pasditesh
Dëgjoja qeshjen dhe thirrjen tënde..”shoku im, shoku im”,

Por kam frikë se do ta vras lojën 
Me shpatullat prej burri
E duart e mbushura me lot nga malli për ty.

S`kishte gardhe dhe kufij midis shtëpive.

Në muret e ronitur të shtëpisë së vjetër
Me një gurëz pragu e  kam gdhendur emrin tënd
Dhe aromën tënde në këtë kopsht të vogël ëndrrash
E kam ruajtur
Dhe përqafimin tënd 
Kur ti  rrije si një verore në qafën time.

Dhe s`kishte mure fëmijëria....
Të larta sa ky shtat i trishtë burri.

Ja dhe dera ku është shkruajtur dita e fundit.

Tani është harruar, bashkë me fjalët e gjyshes
“mos e hap atë derë bir…të ikën fëmijëria, birooo”.

Por ika unë prej asaj dere dhe sërish nuk guxoj ta prek
…se ikin këta fëmijë që vrapojnë
ikën dhe ti
dhe fjalët e tua
“shoku im....shoku im”
e bëhem sërish ky trishtim, 
I gjerë sa mungesa jote, 
I  lartë sa ky mur që nuk më lë të të shoh .

Po kalbet kjo derë,
Ndoshta nga lotët
Dhe ca nga flokët e tu të verdhë
Kanë mbetur si ditët tona 
Në të çarat e saj.

Dhe e shkruaj përsëri emrin tënd dhe emrin tim
Në një gur të djegur......
….e nuk rritem kurrë për ty,
Moj shtëpiza ime e vjetër !
                                                                12. 02. 2008















UNGJILLI I RI


Si nënkresë, shtroje librash
Ngjarje, shkrime, poezi,
Drama që flasin heshtur
Qajnë me madhështi.

Dhe fle ,  si i vdekur 
E shkuara që është ardhmëri
Si fjeti Jezusi, monotesit
Mbi ungjillin e fshehtë të tij .




HESHTJE E VERDHE

Mjerimi…,
Me Migjenin ne raft,
Si fasadë.

Biblioteka ime…,
Me mjerimin e Migjenit 
Bën paradë.

Babai 
Mërmërit përditë si mi(gje)ni.
…,ngadalë.
Fytyrëzverdhur  pret nga unë  
E s’flet asnjë fjalë.










DUEL

..,Sepse në halle përdite  vuan i zënë
Ti njeri , si mbinjeri zgjohesh dhe fle
Kur përbri  rivale ke një gjethe të rënë 
Kupton zemrën ; t’vetmin atdhe.

Të shkëlqen një lot, si hënë në errësirë
Drithma, topuz e trand  te gjorën zemër
Si kalores  e vertit, me fluturim ne ere 
Dhjetë pashë thellë,  në  varr pa emër .




SI KORBË,KORBA NË TË ZEZA


Një plakë shkon në varreza;
si korbë, korba në të zeza.

Të shkuarën mbështet  mbi shkop
Si lotë gjiri e troket mbi tokë.

Mermerët ua lanë ajo përditë,
Tjetër shërbim s`mundet për bijtë.

Trokitja e shkopit, rënkim që s`u preh,
Ah ! bijtë e nënës, mu plakët nën dhe`








PREKJE HËNE

Një grua gjunjëzuar tek SHën Mëria
Është nënë a bijë e saj !? 

Më  heton e frikur urtësia,
Me gjirin që ka nisur të qaj.


Ulur në altar syri i përgjëruar
Falje lut me copëra zemre.

Një pikë gjiri i rrjedh në mollëza
E bie mbi mua si prekje hëne.

-unë jam nënë, biro,
lutem dhe për ty
		me pëshpërimë nëne.



FLUTURA PREJ COHE


Fryn .
Mjegulla me erën kompozojnë 
Një klithmë pa sy.

Kopshtari nxiton të lidhë me rripat 
E kuq
Pa çelur sythat e rinj.

Rripat si harqe ngrihen në klithmë njëherazi
Dhe lëshohen në oktavën funebër
Si flutura të gjakosura.

Me thinjat si flakëz dëbore
Dhe fluturat e kuqe
Ndërtoi paditur ai
Çarkun e zogjve.

Kopshtari mërmërin
Mbledh klithmat e rëna
I mbjell me thinjat e dëborta
Në dheun e heshtur
Ndoshta rilind në cohëz
Zogu i Lirë….
….në ndonjë pranverë.




PËRTEJ PERËNDIVE


Nënë 
Dhimbshëm lindim prej gjirit tënd
Dhe i shkelim kohës në lëkurë
Natyrë e qetë syri yt
Nën bekimin tënd u gjunjëzua çdo burrë
I mbrojtur nga mëshira që ty ta vodhën hyjnitë.

Koha luan 
Gjithçka përpin në varrbarkun e saj
Por, brishtësinë prej gjiri
Nuk do të mund ta mbaj
Diku me atë gji dhe natyra do të qaj .










KITARA

Një tel këputet
Kitaristi shpohet në sy
Nota vdes, gjysmë kitarist
Gjysmë varr kitara.







MUZG



Ag ,
Zbulohet pak nga pak trupi i ditës.

Por
Jeta të kryqëzon 
Pas ngjarjeve të mëdha!

Vdesim nga pak,
duke i ikur agimit.





FJALORI PA ËNGJËLL……..



Një fëmijë qan buzë një rruge
Manteli i një hijeje e mbulon me gri,
pa zë, ë-ja e fëminore i fshihet buzëve
në fjalorin e heshtur të lotëve të tij.

Krahët e njomë me asgjë ka veshur
Kryqëzon në shpirt fëmijërinë e ëmbël
Tek ë-ja të nesërmen kyç parreshtur
Me çelësin e ri të fjalës zhgjëndërr.

Një fëmijë qan si Ëngjëll pa Ëndërr.









MBREMJE  PA NGJYRË


Kaltërsia mbrëmjes fiket
Syri i flujte, sy rinie.
Gurgullon burimi i lotit
Ne oborr monotonie.

Jeta mat me kut hileje, 
edhe bëhet kohë e shkuar
Bluan mokrra-kokrra loti
Tek një thinjë e paamshuar



COPËZ ZOGU MBI DRU

Një pendë zogu
Karfoset drurëve.

Si dezertore e luftës me qiejt
Valvitet,
flamur viktime në erë.

Shtegetari lufton mbi lamtumirat.

Nuk është koha për të vdekur!

Moti me diell pret në atdhe të ri,
Me gjithë cicërimat e vajit për të rënët.

Ndoshta kthehen-penda pret.
Ose, fatkeqe vdes.

Vdes penda në pritje.
Bija e krahut,
copëz zogu qe vdiq
Stisur mbi një dru vjeshte
Në një mot të padëshiruar.

Varrin tek era ka,
Tek era
Që mbreh kujen e mortit
Si nënë gjëmëmadhe
E lajmëron me pendë pa varr
Shtegëtim,
Shtegëtim.


TEMPULL



Mjaftojnë pak metra katror
Për ta parë të ngujuar,
Brenda katër faqesh
Ëndrrën.

Tatuazh mbi mure !





PESHA


Unë e ngrita në krah atë njeri, që të vendoste kokën 
Në një gur shpresëmirë
Me dëshirën për të jetuar.

Nuk më dhembën krahët 
Nga pesha e tij,
As nga vdekja që ai mbante në trup.

Unë e ngrita vdekjen në krah
I tregova se ç`sakrificë ishte jeta dhe
Nuk peshonte ajo
Më shumë se një dhembje 
E shpresëmirit. 







VAJE ME TRE KOHË

Lamtumirat janë të idhëta.

Largimet
mosparjet 
Të hidhura.

Sytë puthin gjysëm mbyllur
Me ndonjë gurëz loti 
Si stoli në gushën e largimit.

Gjithë helm këto ndarje,
së gjalli me mosparje.
Tek e shkuara e tejskajshme e vdekur
Është e gjalla e epërme e kujtesës.

Lamtumirat e rinisë më të hidhura.
Ikin një nga një 
Vrulli, qeshja, mundësia...

Dhe mendon mbi një rrashtë guri
Kohën e ardhme të përjetme
Mbetur
Tek një lamtumirë e parë
Në kohën që s`të kujtohet.





ABSURD MBIJETESË


Një kafaz pa zog,
Kryqëzuar në gozhdë.

Burgu i stolisur
Në lirinë e zogut varet.


Kafazi i vdekur
Në kryq
Mërmëron
Golgotën e zogut.

Murg i pashenjtëruar

Kush e pa shpirtin 
Dhe këngën në kangjella  kyçur?

Kush e di 
Në fitoi një varr
Me vajin 
E vdekjes 
A ngordhjes së tij!





NË JETIMORE

U ndez nata
Si një epsh që me vetminë bën dashuri.

Kapitull i mbyllur i ditës mërzi

Ëndrra si në jetimore
Luan me kukulla si fëmij.



PASTHIRRMA SI NJË SHTUPË DHE

Një shtupë dhe`
Dhe ‘ish asgjë’ drita.

Jeta gugat si pëllumb i verbër
në këngën funebre të varrezës

Psherëtimë në grykë.

Ehhh…
Porta kërkëllin
Në laringun e varrezës
Ku mermerët si pulbardha
Emra mbajnë në krahë.

Tremben.
Kushedi ç’pulbardhë vjen ?
Ç’brengë do të mbaj në pendë ?
Ç’emër do të shenjtërojë
 në barkun e dheut ?

Me një pasthirrmë
Gjysma e jetës vdes në kraharor
E gjysma
Ndjek kujën në pendët e mermerta
Ku kullosin pulëbardha
Fluturim-thyera.



NËSE FATI NA NDIH


Nëse fati më kandis 
Si zakonisht
Unë rrokullimën do të ndjek
Si lëmshi i diellit
në muzg.

Do të stisem në dhimbjet e mia
Si çdo burrë që lotin mban kafshuar në dhëmbë.

Kjo është hakmarrja ime !




LAMTUMIRA E PARË


Dy gjethe
Shkojnë në rrjedhë
Dy malle të këputura
Stinë  e pikëlluar i përcjell
Në flokët e porsathinjur të Shtatorit,






NJË STINË MBI XIXËLLONJË


Rruga përpiu gjithçka
Veshur me rrobën e natës.

Më sëmbon në zemër diçka 
E një xixëllonjë shkon stine ngatërruar
Dhe ulet mbi supin tim.

Jam i dehur me mërzi
Dhe shkoj këmbëzbathur 
Ne dhimbjen time.



PERSE?


Foshnjat
Të çdo kombësie
Qajnë të gjithë njësoj.
Loti alfabet i njëjtë
Të qeshurat pandryshim…
Përse, pra
Kufij, luftra
Puthim si gjarpërinj!? 




SPITAL.

Shpresa ushqehet me serume.
Jeta si bluze e bardhë
Homazhe bën në orare vizitash.

Buzëqeshja me kostum me vija
Në një mëngë koridori dremit.

Tak-tuk,
Tak-tuk,
Trishtimi jehon sarajeve 
Si i pashtrat në shtëpi të vet.
Tak-tuk…,
Trishtimi në errësirrë
Si eunuk.




BARDH E ZI


Vetmia, tymos në errësirrë.
Sajon me sy ëndrra tymi,
Në sfondin e zi shquhen  mirë
Ëngjëlli e djalli tek uni.

Ne botra pluhurash pastaj
Grinden  përmbi fatin tim,
mes te dyve jam kambanë
mesnata e errët, i trishtë agim.


Nata, kohës së ardhme të vërtetë
Marifete të zeza u bën tinëzisht.
Me  fat të mbrapsht u vyshka shpejt
Me pluhur kështjellash, errësish.




VDEKJA

E plakur vdekja, si fletë e verdhë
Më e lashtë se piramidat në rërë
Edhe pse çalë-çalë me kohën erdh
Në petkun e terrtë fle bota e tërë.

Medalion pafytyrë në qafë të kohës
Hallkave të nxira varen motet gri.
Pajetësia dashuron me stilin plak t`epokës
Nuk zgjedh si veten, por flirton me rini.







EMBLEMË

Gur me kokë
Gur me buzë
Me sy
Gur i pashpirt
Si shpirt vendosur.  

Gur që digjet  qiri.

Gur-njeri,

Mban mbi shpinë
Shkrime plot mallëngjim, por ty s`të prekin ;

Ndryshe, s`mund të jesh gurë
Ndryshe s`mund të jesh lapidar.
Ti je kudo vetëm si ironi.

“Portrete të vrarësh
Sfond shqiponjash
Me krerë qirinjsh
Që flakërojnë kohë.”  

Ti  zbardh si fanar udhëkryqesh 
nën buzëqeshje porcelani.






POEMTH E PAQENË

Zbardhi mëngjesi.
Mesnata më ka ngecur në fyt
Si një lëmsh trishtimi.

Në terr rrezëllin si xixëllonjë 
Mendimi i ëndërrt.

Vrapoj të kap fashën e parë të dritës
Një puthje të nis në fluturim.
Mes qiellit dhe tokës shoh një fluturak,
…,nxiton për tek strehëza e tij;

Bindem për pozicionin tim
Për qiellin që është tepër larg
Dhe mallëngjehem për fatin e çartur
Larg yllit miklues;
……………………..
Gatitem midis terragut
teksa tik-taku i fatit si lëmsh më mblidhet
pas atij të mesnatës, në fyt.
………………
Rrekem me flladin ende pa gdhirë
ti spjegoj arsyet prej njeriu,
që nata vlen për një ëndërr,
dita,për ta përkundur atë në djepe të krahëve.

Arsyet nga koka e trashur së arsyetuari
Më lëmshohen në fyt 
Pas atyre të mesnatës e të fatit.
…….
Ende s`po zbardh,
Agimet në pritje peshojnë tonelata.  
Puthja në pritje përqafon si ankth
Ëndrrën, fatin, arsyet.

Eci.
Në gjoksin e ankthtë të udhëtarit
Mërmëroj një këngë që i pëlqen asaj
Duke e mbyllur në çark të buzëve.

Kuturisem me hapat,
Fllad i ftohtë 
Agim i tejzgjatur
Mendime të ankthuara
Ngërçe dhe terr
Skuta e kthina 
Një dorë që më thith në errësirrë
Dhe…,
Kama e tij vezullon si ëndërr
Kërcënimi për kuletën 
Si përrallë;

Është portofoli ai që ndriçon çështjet e mishit.

Unë mund t`i jap vetëm pak mish 
Për kamën e tij.

Uri prej ujku s`kam
Por instikti “rutinë”në errësirrë vërsulet.
Klithma në pëshpërimë kthehet
Nga lëmshenjtë e radhitur në fyt.
Në vesh i rënkoj;
Doja vetëm të nisja një puthje,
Me fashën e parë të dritës 
Copëzën e qiellit të ledhatoja.
Ai më rrokullis me llërët e gjakosura 
Në një gropë të gatitur aty
Për të mbjellë një ulli.

Puthje dheu nis prej aty,i përmbysur 
Me shpirt të prangosur nën vete
Me dashurinë e paaguar kurrë.

Unë…,jam jeta - tha therësi,
Shpirtlirë 
Ti je i rrezikshëm.










NË JE GJALLË



Te porta e varrezës 
Një lule celur kish
Kokën ulte turpshëm …,
…, ç’lule e bukur ish.


Lulezën këputa
M’u kthye vajzë në duar!
Ah! i putha buzë e gushë
Dhe syrin që kish lotuar.

Lule vajza më puthi 
“Për dashuri, djeg malli”
-Ç’vlen ajo, në varr e vdekur 
Kur s’e shijova së gjalli?!



							Qershor 1998



TERRGREMISUR

Rreth syve flatrojnë flutura errësirre,
Një valëz drite i etë me gazmend.
Kjo fashëz  thyen këtë koncept terrësie
Nga vezullimi i shpirtit fosforeshent.

Si kandil, belbëzon kjo pak njerëzishte
Rrëfen udhën me hapa shpresërimi
Nëse kandili i shpritit s`është terrëri
Pse dreqin humnerave gremisemi !?







TRIPTIK PA KOKË

Koka është veshur me mbrëmje.

Metafora të frikshme
Pushtojnë trojet pa tapi të trurit.
		…
Kasapi puth gurin me thikë.
Qengji qesh pas vdekjes.
Dashuria bluan zemrën.
Një ulli i prerë të jep lavdi!.
Shpirti i amshuar , pragvdekje.
		…
Ohhh!
Sy të zgurdulluar sorollaten nëpër dhomë,

Dua të fle!
Nuk ndaj gjumin nga vdekja,
Dhe perënditë i bën vëlla e motër
Dhe vdes me dëshirë deri në mëngjes
Pa ëndrra
Pa mendime
Pa kokë .



HUMBJE

Poezia …
Humbi
Nepër xhepa shtypshkronjash.

Poeti
Humbi 
Ne vargjet si epitaf  kohërash.

Ritmi
Humbi 
Valles që troket si breshëri.

Muzika
Humbi 
Në kujen e folklorit si stoli.

Hëna
Humbi  
Romancës që thuhej  me mendë.

Njeriu
Humbi 
Në përditshmërinë me nëmë.
















MARIA E KALTËR



Maria
Avitet në një mug
Rizgjon një shenjt të përgjumur
Ikën e kaltër, qielli rrugë...
Ave ylber në mug…
			Maria 













LOVE STORY


Shiu
Lagu faqet e pallateve.

Dielli kalorës
Qytetin vjen te shpëtoje.

Ura e ylberit
Kordele me qëndisma resh 

Qyteti, lumturisht 
U ndje i dashuruar
Me pranverën ,natyrisht.



MËKATI

Një yll këputet.
Dhe ti kapërdin dëshirën
Si një shkronjë në mermerin e eshtrave.

Në kraharor
Një gjurmë ylli fle…
................
nga një mëkat në fyt
bota nisi të flasë.






FJALËT E ËNDËRRTA?

Si guxova të të dua…!?
...zemra guxon si e marrë.
Flatrat rreh veshur me terr,
Një lotëz  ra tek fjala e parë.

Si s’guxoj të mbyll sytë?
Si ëndrra m’u bë fjalë?
Ah! kjo ikje vjedh nëpër natë
Fjalët e ëndërrta me lot të marrë.



TË DUA DHE…..



Të puth
Dhe të vras me dashurinë time,
Jo kurmin e epshtë
Por shpirtin e veshur 
Me vello të trishtme.

Të puth
Dhe brënda buzëve 
Më mohon gjuha 
Mbi mëkatin mëkatuar
Të  them të dua.














TI, DRITA DHE ZËNKA

Hepohen retë
Dhe syri yt  si dritë
Fërgëllon mbi det
E  më verbon me njëqind sy.

Treten në horizontnë 
Në një vijë
Si xhelozi gri.

Zënka jonë nazike
Në mbrëmje, si deti
Merr mente mërzitjeje
Qielli roze të flakëruar
Me lotë të fshehur perëndimi
Si unë
Në mesnatën e pagjumë
Si ti në shtrat
Me qepallat lyer me rozë.


PA TY

Pa ty 
Them se do të jem më i fortë.
Në heshtjen time 
Sendet e tua
Bien si copa të flakta 
që zhurisin  mall.

Duhet veç një cast
Ai që zemrën më çukit,
Cepi i buzës tënde 
Buzëqeshja kur ti hap derën 
Dhe shtrati që djeg  vetmi
Skuqet në gjethe të flakta trëndafilash 
Që bien mbi trupin tim
Si lëkura jote.

Pa ty, jam flakëza e vetmuar
Në sfondin e buzëqeshjes tënde të trëndafiltë



MIRUPAFSHIM



Oh sa pak çaste kam për të parë atë ,
Dhe aq më pak buza gjirin t`ia prek
Çaste që ikni në maratonë shkuarje
Drejt natës së terrtë që vetmi tret.

Oh, sa pak çaste jam në syrin tënd 
E në mug imazhet i vetëm përtyp
Varka e kuqe e gjethes së trëndafilit
Me puthjen time detar mbi trup.

Oh, sa pak kohë kam për të parë ty
Dhe aq më pak të  kem në përqafim,
Mesnata zgjuar, prej mallit nuk fle
Nga ndarja e trishtë që do të çel në agim.

…një mirupafshim meket si një re në trishtim.



KUR JAM ME  TY



Ti puth sytë e humb i tëri
E të zbres ngadalë në shpirt,
Nën qepallë shoh me ty
E jam rob, frymë,flirt.

Ti m`a zgjon trupin e humbur
S`di se ku mbi trupin tënd,
thua-ëndrra ka një fund
them vdekja-s`është e rëndë.

Ëndërr e bukur pas syve të ty
Më thotë ik, më lodhe , mjaft
E prej sysh të rrjedh si lot
Edhe ëndrra bëhet ankth.


							MARS 2007


DASHURIA IME


Deti puth bregun e rërës
Vizaton vetullën si harku i hënës.

E sinqertë kjo puthje përjetësie
Natyra jeton ode dashurie.

Deti rregullon harkun e rërës
Si vetull nuseje kjo gjysmë hënëz

Puthja dallgë-dallga vlagë
Në buzë të puthjes unë si vragë

..., dashuri njeriu, zemër plagë.




ZGJIMI



Ndonjëherë
Të zgjon në mesnatë ëndrra,
E ëmbël
Sa një puthje!

Ndonjëherë tjerr mallin mesnata
Dhe puthja jote në shputë të dorës fle.

Ndonjëherë 
Nuk agon,
nuk perëndon
dhe ëndrra 
me tinguj lotësh
në shputë të dorës bie.

							GUSHT 2007
E FSHEHTË


Drita shuhet.
Një puthje ftohet 
Nga mirupafshim në lamtumirë.

Pas kodrës dielli ngulet mbi një qiparis…
…dhe nata varros diçka!





PRANVERË DHE KORB



Një pranverë e klithur!
Dhe  mbytet syri i shkruar me natyrë.

Ngjyrat shuhen ngadalë.

Një zog
Pëllumb a korb të jetë?
Vërtitet
Herë në pranverë
Herë në klithje.  



METAMORFOZË 


 Gjithçka u tha;

Ti dhe unë 
Si dy vepra të harruara
në dy skuta	 vetmie.

Ankthi 
Thur dy vargje prej malli
Në netët e pagjumë
I shpërbërë 
Në tym cigareje
Për të ardhur tek ti
Të të prek
Të puth syrin tënd
Që është rudhur në gjoks
Si një ëndërr që s`duhet ta zgjosh,
Sepse bëhet 
Makthi yt
E pikon diku
Në çatinë time. 	





ARRATI E FRIKSHME



Ti më sheh si mohim.

Krifën e qeshjes i tund dështimit
Hesht!

Për ty s`vlej asgjë !?
S`vlej!

Ç`mohohem për të qenë një dhimbje,
si një kështjellë e porsazbuluar
që i vlejnë gurëzat e varrosur shekujve.

S`vlej!
Vlej!
Sa një dhimbje që dhemb
E strukur thellë
E ndrydhur
Nga frika e një dhimbjeje të arratisur
Nga malli për ty
E më gjejnë,
E më ndalojnë
Edhe të më dhembë.


IKJE

Hapat,
Kryejnë  ritual ikjeje.

Mendimi trokon me hapa të ikuri.


Shoh flokët ku lindi dielli
Dhe kuptoj që jam perëndim.





PRANVERË E DIMËRUAR

U bënë shumë ditë që s’të kam parë
Në pragun e dimrit blerimvrarë.

Era e lehtë vret rrudhat mbi ballë
Ku vigjëlon prej kohësh fjala mall.

Të prita, të pres si lot i patharë
Ikja në sy si kryq mbi varr.

U bënë shumë ditë që s’të kam parë
Pranverë e dimëruar  blerimvrarë.


KUR UNË….

Të flisja për  ëndrrën time
Në shtratin e mbushur 
me gjethe trëndafilash

Një qiri dha shpirt.

I kisha ndezur dritëzat për romancë
Dhe lotët më bëheshin gjethe
Që të vishnin ty me ikje  në vjeshtën e parë.

                                                                  29.09.2007

UNË DHE TRËNDAFILI

Unë 
Dhe trëndafili për ty
Qëndrojmë të heshtur
Në kryqëzimin e pritjes sonë.

Një letër e shtyn era
Dhe imazhi i një gjetheje të këputur 
Më bie mbi qepallë.

Vjeshtë e parë.

Ti ndoshta ke ikur
Por mua më ngacmon e kuqja e trëndafilit 
Që i ka rrënjët tek unë.

Që prej ikjes tënde
Mësova t`i prish trëndafilat.
								14.10.2007

ËSHTË AG

Në heshtje
Më tingëllon zëri yt i qeshur,
dhe vetulla e hënës
(dhe)syri i shkruar
(dhe) buza e qershisë
..........(dhe) gusha e bardhë...

Është ag, por prap errësirrë.
Ti shfaqesh nazike
Dhe sfumohesh vetmi.

Një lot
Bie si  pikë
E merr vlerë të egërr
Jo si dhimbje
Por si fund.
															    14.10.2007




IKONA TË THYERA


Të pash në blicin e një krisme,
Diku midis humbjes dhe rënies
Anuar si rënkim i zemëruar
Në instiktin e epërm të qënies.

Të pashë në blicin e një kohe
Dhe ti më pe si bust të anuar
Tek zgjasnim duart marramendsh
Si arna të kohës sonë të arnuar.

E sërish në drita krismash
Zeusi na ndiqte në harresë,
Të ikur, të anuar, vajtueshëm
Diku midis humbjes dhe rënies.



IMAZHE NGA RRUGA E QUMËSHTIT

U ndamë kur yjet të binin mbi sy
Dhe mua fjalët më binin përdhe.
Ëndrra jonë përgjumej në udhë
Tek RRuga e Qumështit, lart, atje.

Pas ndarjes, ti nesër e mërzitur
Do të rendësh me hapa harrimi
Lëkura e bardhë, si nga prekja do dridhet
Tek magjia e purpurt e perëndimit.

Tek rruga e vjetër, në krye
Hapi i lotuar do të bëhet i rëndë,
Flladi diçka në vesh do të pëshpërisë
E do bëhet puthje në trupin tënd.

Në mbrëmje, në heshtje do tretemi
Dhe perëndimi na merr me vete , larg
Dhe orët çaste gjethe do hedhin
Si në shtratin e kuq të netëve pa ag.

Gjithë  yjet do jenë coptuar pas teje
Ngjyer me të kuqen e perëndimit,
Kujtimet  do të derdhen vetmisë
Si imazhe malli nga RRuga e Qumështit.

PA TITULL

…E di e dashur,s`do të rilind në çdo gjethe
Dhe as në çdo gjethe nuk do  të pres.
Prej trëndafilit kjo erë që më shkuli
Në perëndimin  më pret të vdesë.












AMANETI  I DASHURISE


Një ditë në vdeksha
Dhe në varr të zi
Tek një fije bari
Shpirti do t`më rrijë

Dhe emrin nje ditë
Po ta lexosh mbi gur
Do gjallojë bari,
S’do t` thahet kurrë.

E nëse mbi varr
Do të qash nën zë
Besën ke harruar,
nuk do t` mbij më.

E nëse të dielave
Ke punë, s’do t`vish
Nën mermer bari
Do të vdes sërish.




PA TITULL

…E di e dashur,s`do të rilind në çdo gjethe
Dhe as në çdo gjethe nuk do  të pres.
Prej trëndafilit kjo erë që më shkuli
Në perëndimin  më pret të vdesë.


























BIBEL URIE

Njeri 
Shenjt,
kryezot
Para lypsit 
Me nënqeshje mos rri! 

Hidhi një monedhë të mbijetojë
Dështimit njerëzor
Parë nga sytë e tu,

Mos tund biblën 
Kur njeriu ka uri.




NJË TROJË E RËNË...
(triptik)


Troja ra!
30	Jo se mbrojtje nuk kish
Por nderi nuk fiton
Në sulm pabesish.
Grekët, 
Fituan lavdinë gërmadhë
Dhe emblemën e përjetshme
Të tradhëtisë.

...

Trokëllin një trokth kali
Kalë me vrag në fytyrë
I shenjtë si Pegas fluturoi
I bukur, Narciz në pasqyrë.

Kali, që historinë pruri në shpinë
Monument fisnik meritoi
Trokthi i ëmbël ngjall panik;
Në bark i mbollën një Trojë.

…

Vrapon në pluhur një kalë revan 
Era dhe pluhuri e zënë murg.
Në prag të dhëmbëve fjalën mban
Tek Ai i drurit kapluar në burg.	

Suferinë statuja shekullit të vrarë
Vrapi i mohuar kërcet dhe flet
Në prag t`derës hingëllin në të qarë
…”mos më ndërtoni në çdo qytet”... 




BOTË MOJ



I thonë botës ;
“je e mbrapshtë”.

-ajo dridhet në të kundër
bluan shpirt edhe asht.

I thonë botës ;
Ç`bën me nëmë në çdo fëmij !?.

Unë mbrapsht rrethake heq
Edhe gjirit ku foshnja pi !

I thonë botës dritëterr,
Malli, a varron në qiell?

Bota digjet shi e vrer
Nëpër hënë e nëpër diell.

I thonë botës rrokopujë
Ndali lotët, nëmë e gjëmë.

-Botë e ngrysur e përmbysur

Bota ngrysur marramendsh
-lind e vdes në gjirin tënd!






MARSHI I FJALEVE


Fjalë,
si plagë shpirti tek buza në prag
muzë dhe mort
Poezi!
Deri gjyqtare me cekan.


Fjalë,
Si ushtarë medalje keni hak
Por, sa u shpreh me ju, ndjenja
Zemra?
Ajo … vulos me gjak.!





NJË RREZE RËNKON NËN QERPIKUN E MBYLLUR

Mos i mbyll sytë,
Kur sheh atë që s’do të shohësh.
Kur sheh fëmijë nga prindër të mirë
Që mbysin me lak një qenush që rënkon
Kur sheh eklipsin si prolog kataklizmash
Kur sheh lotin që plugon shpirtra
Kur sheh klithmat e fëmijëve për automatik lodër
Kur sheh dallgën që pëmbys lutjet e nënave
Kur sheh luksin që i bën guidë monedhave të tua
Kur sheh këngën që ngjan me kujën e gjakut
Kur sheh kohën që përpunon njerëzit në proteza
Kur sheh lutjen e pafe
Kur sheh ngjyra që gjallojnë art mbi qivure
Kur sheh vdekjen që shetit pa  liçencë.   ……………………………………………..
………………………………………………
botën mos e ler mbi qepallë
një fashë drite nuk vlen pak
kulti i jetës është dhimbja
dhe një rreze i bëhet gjak.







MOZAIK

Qyteti 
Si pështymë 
Në qylym të Myzeqesë.

Stërkalat 
Si fshatrat përreth.

Qyteti skuqet
Arkitektet ndërtuan piramida xhepash
Me nënqeshje buzësh.
Fëmijët imitojnë;
Tragjeditë që ndërtohen pak e nga pak.

Ku ti gjej një palë buzë,
Mos të jenë të bukura, 
Por vetëm  
Në kujtese te mos mbjellin 
Qytetërime të pështyra.
! 




Apollonia

Gurë i vjetër 
Plot pathyeshmëri
Në dhëmbë të baltës nëmur
Gjithë i rreshkur, gjithë i zi.

Si lot nga malli tretur një kollonë
Për dy zjarre që u deshën pas ftohtësisë
Hieroglifi i puthjes që u gdhend nën hënë
Pas perëndimit në çatitë e kuqe të Apollonisë.

Më tutje një stel, një teatër, një stoli
Një bust që ende mbron me shtizë
Nga hapat e shkujdesur të harresës
Mbi hirin e puthjes së  dashurisë.



VERA 


Endrra si vera.

Si vera e ndrydhur në qilar
Dashuria e thinjur.

Vera si bota piqet
Në ëndrra të fshehura
Në qilar, në errësirrë.



RETIÇENCË


Vetmon kraharorit 
Fjala e pathënë
Gijotinës së buzëve vdes,
E hëna territ e qan si nënë.

Një gjysmë vargu faqes ngrin
Ortekut të letrës borëplot
Pikat, ..… ku qau dora
E dini, në zemër ishin lot.

NJERIU

I nëmuri me padashuri.

Thërrmohet në gishta 
Si bukë e cytur
Në rafte harrimi.

Myket për zërin
Ku s’ka tingull shpirti.

Shpriti i uritur
Përtyp mjegulla ere.




ZOTI ME DY SHTËPI


Qyteti
Ndarë me Gjanicën
Në mes.

Tempujt, 
Si kobure për shpresëthyerit 
Në brez.





GJAKËSIT
		Gjakësit gjakuan nën hënë.
		Nderi i gjakut fle mbi gjëmë


Ujku rob e mbrehu vajin
Nën një hënë të drithëruar,
Në kafaz u struk pastaj;
Ujk i vrarë, i skllavëruar.

Dhe në sy i vdiq një dritë;
Pylli i bishës, ujk i lirë,
shtegu blertë ku ra në pritë
nga gjahtarët që pagdhirë.

Syri rob me heshtjen qau
Kur gjakësit e lanë fillikat!
Shpirtin “ujk” më parë e vrau
Nga  hasmëria që mprihte thikat.








PA  FJALË

Loti, pa bujë
U këput dhe ra!

Në syrin e shkretuar
Ylberi u vyshk, u tha.

I fshehim  sytë e pamendë.

Vaji s`tregon sa dhemb!




PA KUJE



Mbrëmje.
Akrepat thyejnë mesnatën.

Ding-dongu
Përvajshëm përkujtoi ditën
Në këtë çast moskohe.

Pa kuje, klithma
Pa vajtojca
E prap vdekja ishte nën çati.











LULET VRASIN

Çaste varrosim në shpirt
Në të, lule mbijnë.

Lule që rriten me përkujdesje atërore
si jetët.

Dashuria dhe lulja farkëtuar
në shpirt.

Në sallone zemre ruajmë.

Në zemër aromë kujtimesh dhe karbon
Shkrumbojnë.

Kujdesuni për shpirtin
Kujdesuni nga lulet.

Lulet vrasin si kamë.










METAFORAT


Me kupë metaforash 
dehen poetët.

Me kupën e drunjtë të gjakut
Me kupën e qelqtë të lotit.






RRËFENJË PËR DASHURINË



Një zog 
Ulet mbi një rrasht.

Gurit 
I bën tualet 
Me të kaltër qielli.

Zogu 
Mëkuar në parajsë
Dashuri hyjnore i përcjell nënbotës.

Hapi krahet eshtralehti
Të lundronte larg gurit 
Me shpirtrat e këtyre eshtrave nën varr.

Në rrapëllimë
Perëndim ranë sytë e vegjël
Ngërthyer në gërmat e mermerit.

Zogu 
Nëntokën ngazëlleu me caste jete,
Por nuk dinte 
Për dashurinë e të vdekurve ndaj të gjallëve.
















…NESËR….?

Do herë mëngjesi të zgjon në mesdite
Dhe ti mërmëron mesnatën ëndërrbukur,
Por gëzimi i çastit të agon perëndim
Kur ti ngjan në Maj me një flutur.

Dhe e nesërmja do të vij përherë me një sot
Që harrohet pas një ëndrre të ethshme.
E sotmja ime plot zhgënjim dhe lot,
Që ishte e nesërmja e një ëndrre të djeshme.




DHIMBJE

Dhemb çdo ind ne trupin tim
Dhemb, çdo nerv, qeliz, ide
Dhemb një ikje, thirrje, kthim
Dhemb rilindja hall pa fre.

Dhemb…,

Tek një valë në qelqe shiu
Tek një lot në sy dështimi
Tek një gji, e pirës gjiri
Tek një jetë, ku fle trishtimi
Dhemb …,













PËRSOSMËRI 


Në puthjen e dritës
Kthetrat e hileve fshehim,
Si biografinë dhe fajin një ish i burgosur.

Fabula e sentenca si ëngjëj krehim…,
…, dinakërisht mbetemi të përsosur!


NJË KAMBANE

Ndeshje.
Dy mendje që s’bëhen një.

Koka që thyhen
Me një të drejtë ndarë në dy

E drejta 
Me kostum morti, aty.



KURTHI

Në heshtjen e uritur të një pylli
Vdekjen m`a përqas një bishë.
Në gojë t`fatit drithëroj i frikur
Trajtë mjerane nën një pishë.


Bisha më sheh si trung i rënë,
Vdekja ime s`ia cënon qetësinë,
Rend me vrap të bishëruar
Të vegjelve t`iu mësoj urinë.

Vrapoj,drurët si unë më zënë pusi
Drurënjerëz djallëzor e te paudhë,
Bisha mësoi të vegjëlit me uri
Dhe mua t`i frigohem një tjetri si unë…

..dhe më bishë se bisha jam unë tani.




VARKA

Varka luan përmbi dallgë
Si një shpresë që hapësira kërkon
E lidhur në lak me spirancën
Që nga vetja parreshtur se lëshon.

Lëkundet pandalur në valë
Dhe pëshpërima i bëhet re,
Prangosur në shpirt të kaltër
Litari i pëshpërit,dhe`, dhe`…







*LAKU I KARAFILTË*
1-Koha
2-Pa  titull
3-Eksod 
4-Peizazh me erë
5-Sos mbi valë
6-Babagjyshi
7-Laku i karafiltë
8-Kundraëndërr
9-Vite dhe ëndrra
10-Shpirt i grisur
11-Guri
12-Fëmijë të lagjes sime
13-Ungjilli i ri
14-Heshtje e verdhë 
15-Duel
16-Si korbë-korba në të zeza
17-Prekje hëne
18-Flutura prej cohe
19-Përtej perëndive.

*ABSURD MBIJETESE*
1-Kitara
2-Muzg
3-Fjalori pa ëngjëll
4-Mbrëmje pa ngjyrë
5-Copëz zogu mbi dru
6-Tempull
7-Pesha
8-Vaje me tre kohë
9-Absurd mbijetese
10-Ne jetimore
11-Pasthirrma ,si një shtupë dhe`
12-Nëse fati na ndih
13-Lamtumira e parë
14-Një stinë mbi xixëllonjë
15-Përse
16-Spital
17-Bardhë e  zi 
18-Vdekja
19-Emblemë
20-Poemth e paqenë 
21-Në je gjallë
22-Terrgremisur
23-Triptik pa kokë
24-Humbja.


*MARIA E KALTËR*1-Maria e kaltër
2-Love story
3-Mëkati
4-Fjalët e ëndërrta
5-  Të dua dhe…
6-  Ti, drita dhe zënka
7-  Pa ty
8-  Mirupafshim
9-  Kur jam me ty
10-Dashuria ime
11-Zgjimi
12-E fshehtë
13-Pranverë dhe korb
14-Metamorfozë
15-Arrati e frikshme
16-Ikje
17-Pranverë e dimëruar
18-Kur unë...
19-Unë dhë trëndafili
20-Është ag
21-Ikona të thyera
22-Imazhe nga rruga e qumështit
23-Amaneti i dashurisë
24-Pa titull

*BIBËL URIE*
1-Bibël urie
2-Një Trojë e rënë 
3-Botë moj
4-Marshi i fjalëve
5-Një rreze rënkon në qerpik
6-Mozaik
7-Apollonia
8-Vera
9-Reticencë
1-Njeriu
11-Zoti me dy shtëpi
12-Gjakësit
13-Pa fjalë
14-Pa kuje
15-Lulet vrasin
16-Metaforat
17-Rrëfenjë për dashurinë
18--…Nesër….?
19-Dhimbje
20-Përsosmëri
21-Një kambanë
22-Kurthi
23- Varka
…………..

-







Drita shuhet.
Një puthje ftohet 
Nga mirupafshim në lamtumirë.

Pas kodrës dielli ngulet mbi një qiparis…
…dhe nata varros diçka!
























Ai nuk kufizohet tek uni i tij si qytetar dhe poet, as në qytetin ku banon. Poezia e tij është përgjithësuese, ka shtrirje dhe rreket të përfshijë brenda saj sa më shumë fate njerëzore.

*   Xhevdet SHEHU*
Ajo që e veçon, është mbizotërimi i mendimit mbi ndjenjën, me disa përjashtime, do ta quaja poezi filozofike... Pra, thënë ndryshe, në këtë përmbledhje me poezi hetohet një përpjekje sizifiane e autorit për të dalë nga nata dhe për t’u futur hullive të pafundme të dritës.

*  Sabit IDRIZI * poet Mitrovicë


Aspak i lehtë rrugëtimi nëpër këtë përditshmëri të përhirtë, e cila ia thith ngjyrën çdo gjëje të bukur. Është me fat ai i cili bart “mallkimin” e muzave dhe rrugëton me dashurinë.

*     Gani BALIU  * poet Mitrovicë



Vetë esenca kuptimore e kësaj poezie, vjen si fluks i vrullshëm mediativ, plot versione dramatike dhe intuitë të moderuar.
Kontraste të mugëta dhe befasuese, iluzione rinore dhe amshim. Përmes artit dhe kulturës së vet të kthjellët dëshmon edhe stadin e dhimbshëm të transformimit të këtyre vlerave në ikona të thyera. 

*   Nuri Plaku * 

Poezia e Gentjanit është piskama e  trishtuar rebele eseniniane 
prej nivelit më të thellë e të vërtetë shpirtëror që konteston realitetin e vrazhdë, por pranverohet para dashurisë.
*Vladimir MARKU*

----------


## Agim Metbala

> *Gentjan Banaj                                                                                   * poezi        	
> 
> 
> 
> *IKONA TE THYERA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ju përshëndes Gentjan me një kafe të mëngjesit, Ju falenderoj që na keni dhënë mundësinë t'i shijojmë poezitë tuaja, për të cilat do të prononcom me shumë kënaqësi pasi ta përfundoj leximin.

Susksese edhe më të mëdha në shkrime!

Agim METBALA

----------


## GeoF

Faleminderit Agim !
Faleminderit dhe per keshillen !
Dhe une po shfletoj poezite tuaja.Jeni me te verete  poet i formuar dhe nje ze i vlere per tu shijuar ne vargje.
Mungon poezia cilesore (pergjithesisht nga botime pa kritere) dhe kjo krijon kaos dhe humbje orientimi drejt poezise me cilesore SHQIPE.

----------


## GeoF

NUk paska lexues poezia keto dite.Eak marre vrullin nxehtesia e vers dhe freskia e detit.

ABSURD MBIJETESË


Një kafaz pa zog,
Kryqëzuar në gozhdë.

Burgu i stolisur
Në lirinë e zogut varet.


Kafazi i vdekur
Në kryq
Mërmëron
Golgotën e zogut.

Murg i pashenjtëruar

Kush e pa shpirtin 
Dhe këngën në kangjella kyçur?

Kush e di 
Në fitoi një varr
Me vajin 
E vdekjes 
A ngordhjes së tij!

TERRGREMISUR

Rreth syve flatrojnë flutura errësirre,
Një valëz drite i etë me gazmend.
Kjo fashëz thyen këtë koncept terrësie
Nga vezullimi i shpirtit fosforeshent.

Si kandil, belbëzon kjo pak njerëzishte
Rrëfen udhën me hapa shpresërimi
Nëse kandili i shpritit s`është terrëri
Pse dreqin humnerave gremisemi !?

----------


## GeoF

Thoni te pakten nje fjale, dhe e keqe te jete, poeti dhe poezia kaq kerkojne, shoqeri  per shpirtin, jo per njeriun.

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Thoni te pakten nje fjale, dhe e keqe te jete, poeti dhe poezia kaq kerkojne, shoqeri  per shpirtin, jo per njeriun.


Mos u merakos GeoF, Forumi shqIptar, ka lexues e krijues të pasionuar të poezisë.

Do të ketë shumë fjalë e mendime për përmbledhjen tuaj poetike, por duhet kohë, meqenëse është një tërësi - që lexuesve e poetëve, u duhet kohë për lexim, vlerësim dhe në fund, kohë për një konceptim.

Unë i kalova çastet e këndëshme në shoqëri me poezitë tua, ndërsa u freskova me këtë poezi të shkurtër e shumë të gjatë në mënyrë figurative. . 

METAFORAT


Me kupë metaforash 
dehen poetët.

Me kupën e drunjtë të gjakut
Me kupën e qelqtë të lotit.

Ju përshëndesë vëllazërisht!

Agim METBALA

----------


## GeoF

Falemnderit Agim !
E paska te domosdoshme poeti dhe i dashuruari pas fjales artistike nje fjale.
Me vjen ndermend nje varg i dashur e A.Shkrelit.
"Duhet te rilindesh ne cdo varg, te vdesesh mbi cdo fjale."
Faleminderit

----------


## xheladin

I nderuari GoeF, me ëndje i lexova të gjitha posteimet e tua. Më lanë përshtypje se ti shkruan bukur, por mund të japësh edhe më shumë, e që jemi në pritje. Postimeve të tua do ta bashkangjesë edhe një poezi timen.

VERBËSIA IME

Edhe pse ne 
Jemi të vdekshëm
Dielli gjithmonë
Do të lind në lindje
E perëndon në perëndim
Gjerë në Ditën e gjykimit
Dhe atë, vetëm për ne

Qetësia gëlltitë 
Kujtimet e mia të zbehta
Si dritën e diellit
Në muzgun e mbrëmjes

Filloj këngën time të heshtjes
Zëri më është humbur tërësisht
Është zhdukur në thellësinë e natës
Në errësirën e petkut të saj të errët

I bindur në verbësinë e syve të mi
Me të cilët pos errësirës 
Në Kosovën time 
Asgjë nuk shoh

E lus Allahun që të më falë
Verbësinë time....


Zemërsisht të përshëndesi

xheladin hamza

----------


## riza2008

> NUk paska lexues poezia keto dite.Eak marre vrullin nxehtesia e vers dhe freskia e detit.
> 
> ABSURD MBIJETESË
> 
> 
> Një kafaz pa zog,
> Kryqëzuar në gozhdë.
> 
> Burgu i stolisur
> ...


Gentian!Duke ju rikthyer leximit te poezive per se dyti here krijova bindjen time se poezite e tua jane te nje niveli shume te lart dhe pa e egzagjeruar ato hyjne ne poezine e poetve me te mire te shqiperise.Te uroj qe talentin qe ke vire plotesisht ne drejtim te letersise se suksesi eshte i pa diskutushem.Do ti rilexoj me deshire poezite e tua dhe ndoshta do me ndihmojne dhe mua ne krijimtarine time te thjeshte dhe pa pretendime.Me respekt rizai.

----------


## GeoF

Faleminderit Xheladin per prononcimin tuaj!
Ju falenderoj qe keni qendruar me ore te tera para ekranit per te shfletuar materialin.
Shpresoj qe vargu t`ju kete dhene emocione dhe te jete transmetuar nepermjet poetikes ashtu sic eshte deshira e cdo poeti. Shpeshhere fjala te mundon , te ben kallo ne  zemer thote Majakovski, e shpeshhere une, e besoj se dhe poetet e tjere, nuk arrijme tek transmetimi i asaj qe ndjejme e qe duam te poetizojme.
Duke qene nje proces i vazhdueshem perfeksionimi, poeti perpiqet vazhdimisht te jete drejt me te mires, dhe keshilla juaj dhe prononcimi juaj ishte nje shtyse e tille pozitive.
Ju faleminderit.
Me respekt Gentjan Banaj

----------


## GeoF

I nderuar Riza !
Ju falenderoj per mendimin tuaj dhe per fjalet e mira.
Me deshire do te vazhdoj te krijoj, aq sa te mundem dhe per sa kohe do te jem produktiv rreth poezise .Vete poezia eshte modeste, ajo kerkon  kodin  hyjnor te fshehur ne eshtrat njerezore.E akm nisur dhe vazhdoj te shkruaj  me pasion dhe pa ndonje delir vetvrases artin e te shkruarit . Nuk di nese arrij atje ku kendojne perendite , por shpresoj qe lexuesi te marr emocion dhe te perjetoj me thelle ato ndjesi te jetes qe kalojne pa u vene re, ashtu si une jam mrekulluar nga poetet dhe yjet e poezise shqipe dhe boterore.
Jam i dashuruar pas poezise , eshte dhurata me e bukur qe natyra dhe zoti me kane falur per tu ndjere njeri.
Dhe nese nje dite nuk do te mund te jem produktiv dhe ipelqyeshem, do te jetoj me shijen e bukur te poezise, me leximin dhe recitimin e saj.
Ju falenderoj perzemersisht.
Me respekt Gentjan Banaj

----------


## DI_ANA

> Vete poezia eshte modeste, ajo kerkon  kodin  hyjnor te fshehur ne eshtrat njerezore.E akm nisur dhe vazhdoj te shkruaj  me pasion dhe pa ndonje delir vetvrases artin e te shkruarit . Nuk di nese arrij atje ku kendojne perendite , por shpresoj qe lexuesi te marr emocion dhe te perjetoj me thelle ato ndjesi te jetes qe kalojne pa u vene re, ashtu si une jam mrekulluar nga poetet dhe yjet e poezise shqipe dhe boterore.
> Jam i dashuruar pas poezise , eshte dhurata me e bukur qe natyra dhe zoti me kane falur per tu ndjere njeri.
> Dhe nese nje dite nuk do te mund te jem produktiv dhe ipelqyeshem, do te jetoj me shijen e bukur te poezise, me leximin dhe recitimin e saj.


Me pelqyen qe te gjitha poezite Gentian dhe ne fund u ndala te keto fjale...
E ke peshkruar poezine duke i dhene pamjen me hyjnore,forcen me te fuqishme..E ke pershkruar ne nje menyre aq te bukur sa me duket sikur dhe vete te keta rreshta ti ke thurur vargje.
Kodi hyjnor i poezise!!
Po ai eshte...
Ai gjak qe te ngjitet neper deje dhe te pershkon gjithe qenien tende duke te mbushur me pasionin,dashurine,dhimbjen,deshiren per te jetuar,vajin e humbjes.
Ti flet ne menyre aq rrenqethese per poezine saqe edhe nje njeriut qe nuk do i pelqente poezia,do binte "marrezisht i dashuruar" pâs saj!
Perderisa arrin te na besh ne lexuesit,te arrijme nga afer shikimim e magjise dhe nje bote kaq te bukur,aterhere ji mese i bindur qe "perendite" i ke pare...
Te uroj suksese te metejshme ne fushen e krijimtarise.

Me respekte

Diana

----------


## GeoF

Te falenderoj Diana !
Ju falenderoj qe jeni adhuruese e poezise dhe ky eshte nje vleresim qe shkon ne thellesi te shpirtit tuaj , pasi eshte ai qe ka meriten te lidhet me kete kod hyjnor dhe te perjetshem.
Se dyti , une ju jam mirenjohes per prononcimin , pasi kjo eshte mbeshtetja e vetme dhe drejteperdrejte qe kerkon nje gen i urte prej artisti i fshehur dhe i vrare keq ne jeten e perditshmeruar , nje " gen i races " thote kadare tek poema "Llora". Ne forum une kam gjetur miresine dhe fjalen e njerezve qe nuk u duhet te fshihen, te ruajne pozat e egoizmit, por jane t lire dhe jane vetvetja.kjo na isherben per te qene realist dhe me kembe ne toke, kjo i sherben vargut dhe lexuesit per te plotesuar boten e tij shpirterore.
Miqesisht Gentjan Banaj

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Gentjan i nderuar, edhe pse më kanë "zënë" peng, orët e vona, edhe pse nesër më presin njëqindë punë që detyrimisht duhet t'i kryej, u futa me kënaqësi në "valët e detit" tuaj me kthejlltësinë e qiltërtë, lozanjare, mikëluse, freskuse... për ta njomur shpirtin për gjumë të ëmbël...

E veçova këtë poezi - në mesin eshumë të bukurave, joshëse e joshëse deri në Delirium!

DHIMBJE

Dhemb çdo ind ne trupin tim
Dhemb, çdo nerv, qeliz, ide
Dhemb një ikje, thirrje, kthim
Dhemb rilindja hall pa fre.

Dhemb…,

Tek një valë në qelqe shiu
Tek një lot në sy dështimi
Tek një gji, e pirës gjiri
Tek një jetë, ku fle trishtimi
Dhemb …

Përshëndetje e "zgjohu" nëse je zgjuar, shkruaje sonte edhe një poezi për ndjenjat e mija!

Përshëndetje Gentijan!

Agim METBALA
*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Gentjan vëlla, sa herë më del pakëz kohë për lexim të poezive, "rrëshqasë" ngadale në temën "Ikonat e thyera", që ta prehi pak shpirtin e lodhur.

Çuditërisht, çuditërishtë, të gjitha copëzat e shpirtit tim - bashkohen në një mozaik të tërin e "Ikonat e Thyera", më shëndërrohen në një statuje gjigante e të artë...

E veçova këtë poezi, e para syve m'u paraqitën shumë fytyra të njohura, duke ecur korrridorit të spitalit, që tani më nuk janë në mesin tim, po diku largë, largë... duke shetitur me engjujt e qiellit...

SPITAL.

Shpresa ushqehet me serume.
Jeta si bluze e bardhë
Homazhe bën në orare vizitash.

Buzëqeshja me kostum me vija
Në një mëngë koridori dremit.

Tak-tuk,
Tak-tuk,
Trishtimi jehon sarajeve 
Si i pashtrat në shtëpi të vet.
Tak-tuk,
Trishtimi në errësirrë
Si eunuk.*

----------


## Palma

Pershendetje Gentjan!

I lexova me kenaqesi dhe vemendje vargjet tuaja. Mund te them vetem suksese te metejshme dhe mos t´u ndalte pena. Thjesht me pelqyen. Keni stil poetik te vecante, karakterizuar nga nje mendim i thelle, qe vjen natyrshem nepermjet vargut.

P.alma

----------


## Syku

> *KITARA*
> Një tel këputet
> Kitaristi shpohet në sy
> Nota vdes, gjysmë kitarist
> Gjysmë varr kitara.
> 
> 
>       Foshnjat 
>       Të çdo kombësie
> ...



Sot nuk kisha kohe per te lexuar, por nisa te lexoja poezite e tuaja Gentjan dhe nuk mund u ndala me pa i lexuar te gjitha. I ke gdhendur mjeshterisht te gjitha! Sigurisht, duhet ti lexoj serish e serish qe te futem thelle ne boten tende filozofike.
Komplimente te sinqerta!
Pellumb Syku

----------


## GeoF

> *Gentjan vëlla, sa herë më del pakëz kohë për lexim të poezive, "rrëshqasë" ngadale në temën "Ikonat e thyera", që ta prehi pak shpirtin e lodhur.
> 
> Çuditërisht, çuditërishtë, të gjitha copëzat e shpirtit tim - bashkohen në një mozaik të tërin e "Ikonat e Thyera", më shëndërrohen në një statuje gjigante e të artë...
> 
> E veçova këtë poezi, e para syve m'u paraqitën shumë fytyra të njohura, duke ecur korrridorit të spitalit, që tani më nuk janë në mesin tim, po diku largë, largë... duke shetitur me engjujt e qiellit...
> 
> SPITAL.
> 
> Shpresa ushqehet me serume.
> ...




Z.Agim !
Une ju falenderoj juve , qe me fjalen dhe me menyren tuaj te leximit e te vecimit te vargjeve e beni me te bukur poezine dhe ate emocion qe une kam dashur te percjell permes fjales poetike.
Ju falendieroj dhe me jeni kurajo me fjalet tuaja.
Me respekt G.Banaj

----------


## GeoF

> Pershendetje Gentjan!
> 
> I lexova me kenaqesi dhe vemendje vargjet tuaja. Mund te them vetem suksese te metejshme dhe mos t´u ndalte pena. Thjesht me pelqyen. Keni stil poetik te vecante, karakterizuar nga nje mendim i thelle, qe vjen natyrshem nepermjet vargut.
> 
> P.alma




Palma !
Ju falenderoj per fjalet e vecanta qe ju me keni percjelle.
Mendoj se poezia eshte fjala e fundme e shpirtit , kur ajo realizohet dhe eshte plote ne emocion dhe mendim.
Edhe urimi eshte i ngrihte dhe me dha besim ne vete per punen e gjate dhe te lodhshme te shfletimit dhe riperpunimit te shume poezive , qe kam kryer mgjate gjithe kohes qe ishte ne proces parabotimi.
Faleminderit dhe shpresoj t6`ju shijoij poezia e t`ju jap ate pjese te jetes dhe te botes qe na e rremben te jetuarit mekanik i jetes se mbushur me strese dhe halle.
Faleminderit.
Me respekt, G.Banaj.

----------


## GeoF

> Sot nuk kisha kohe per te lexuar, por nisa te lexoja poezite e tuaja Gentjan dhe nuk mund u ndala me pa i lexuar te gjitha. I ke gdhendur mjeshterisht te gjitha! Sigurisht, duhet ti lexoj serish e serish qe te futem thelle ne boten tende filozofike.
> Komplimente te sinqerta!
> Pellumb Syku


Pellumb !
Dhe une ju falenderoj dhe ju uroj dhe juve krijimtari te mbare dhe te sukseshme .
I kam lexuar te gjitha vjershat tuaja ne faqen qe ju kishit hapur dhe me thene te drejten , ne disa prej tyre ishit shume lart dhe ishin tejet te realizuara sa per tu pasur zili.
Do t`jua nis shenimet e mia qe  kam bere gjate leximit duke shpresuar te mirekuptohem dhe te jete ne funksion te vargut dhe mendimit tuaj poetik.
Me respekt per ju Genti.

----------

